# How Soon?



## Roll_Bones (Nov 21, 2014)

We are buying a fresh turkey this year and I want to know how soon I can pick it up?
I want to have a couple days for dry brining.  Seasoning it in advance.
I will need it for Thanksgiving, which by the way sneaked up on me.
TIA.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2014)

If you want to start brining it Tuesday, I would pick it up Sunday or Monday. Have you ordered it at the store? Fresh turkeys sell out quickly.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2014)

I bought a Butterball fresh turkey @ Costco yesterday.  The use by date is 11/28/14.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2014)

That's interesting. Many people get iggy (DH's word ) about buying poultry more than a few days before cooking it. I don't, actually. I've made chicken up to a week after buying it with no problems. But my mom's making the turkey this year


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> That's interesting. Many people get iggy (DH's word ) about buying poultry more than a few days before cooking it. I don't, actually. I've made chicken up to a week after buying it with no problems. But my mom's making the turkey this year



The fresh Butterball is in a vacuum packed plastic cover (as most are).  Meats packed thus often have a longer fresh date than store packaged meats.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2014)

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 21, 2014)

Aren't a lot of name brand turkeys already injected with a brine solution from the factory?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 21, 2014)

Caslon said:


> Aren't a lot of name brand turkeys already injected with a brine solution from the factory?



Yes.  But some are not.  For example, the Butterball frozen is injected while the Butterball fresh is not.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 22, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> If you want to start brining it Tuesday, I would pick it up Sunday or Monday. Have you ordered it at the store? Fresh turkeys sell out quickly.



Monday it is then!  Thanks.  No order. Costco.



Andy M. said:


> I bought a Butterball fresh turkey @ Costco yesterday.  The use by date is 11/28/14.



Thats where I plan to buy mine. I hope they have some left Monday?  They had them up to turkey day last year as we got ours there last thanksgiving.
Maybe I should call them and make certain?
Our local grocery store has frozen Butterball for 98 cents a LB.  Just in case Costco is out.  No dry brine if I have to buy a frozen one though.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 22, 2014)

What dry brine recipe are you planning to use? Someone else I know was asking about that.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 26, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> What dry brine recipe are you planning to use? Someone else I know was asking about that.



No recipe GG.
I had about two tablespoons of my homemade "Essence" left in my shaker bottle.
So I added about a tablespoon more of garlic powder.
A Tablespoon of kosher salt.
A tablespoon of fresh cracked pepper.
Some ground Thyme and sage and shook it up real good.

I liberally seasoned the inside and outside of the turkey last night and left it uncovered in the fridge to help dry it some.
I used the spice mixture quite heavily.  I hope it will not be to salty.  Its sure gonna have taste for sure.
I roast my turkey with breast side down for half the cooking time.


----------



## Zagut (Nov 26, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> [snip]I roast my turkey with breast side down for half the cooking time.


 
Do you find that helps for a moister bird?

I understand the theory but haven't found it worth the effort to try it myself.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 28, 2014)

Zagut said:


> Do you find that helps for a moister bird?
> 
> I understand the theory but haven't found it worth the effort to try it myself.



Absolutely!  I used a non -injected fresh turkey and the white meat was as moist as the inner thigh meat.  And this is a serious comment.

I am always asked how I accomplish this moistness.  Most are not able or interested in turning a hot bird half way through the roasting process. 
How would you know if its worth the effort if you have never tried the method?  I bet once you try it, you will be sold as I am.

For the record.  Our 20 lb turkey took exactly 3 hours. 325F.  Empty cavity. Heavily seasoned inside and out.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 28, 2014)

+1 on breast down to start.


----------



## Zagut (Nov 30, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> [snip].
> How would you know if its worth the effort if you have never tried the method? I bet once you try it, you will be sold as I am. [snip]


 
I asked because I've never had a problem with  the turkey being moist without flipping it 1/2 way thru roasting it conventionally without flipping it. I keep an eye out for internal temps haven't had any difficulties. 


"Most are not able or interested in turning a hot bird half way through the roasting process."

That's why I ask. I'm one of those not interested in fighting a hot bird unless it makes a significant difference in the outcome.

I'm not one to heavily spice my bird other then lots of butter, S & P. and maybe some thyme.

Guess I'll have to give flipping a hot turkey over for myself and see if I feel it necessary.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 1, 2014)

Zagut said:


> I asked because I've never had a problem with  the turkey being moist without flipping it 1/2 way thru roasting it conventionally without flipping it. I keep an eye out for internal temps haven't had any difficulties.
> 
> 
> "Most are not able or interested in turning a hot bird half way through the roasting process."
> ...



So, just roast it the way you always have.  It is how I roast mine.  Its up to you how you roast yours.
Suggestions do not require any action.  They are suggestions.


----------



## Zagut (Dec 1, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> So, just roast it the way you always have. It is how I roast mine. Its up to you how you roast yours.
> Suggestions do not require any action. They are suggestions.


 
Just wanted opinions about the method and if it actually delivered a better bird.

I know that with my luck we'd be doing the hot turkey dance as it scooted across the floor.

And the added spices from the floor wouldn't do much to improve the flavor.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2014)

Zagut said:


> Just wanted opinions about the method and if it actually delivered a better bird...



Here's my opinion:

Roasting the bird breast side down for some portion of the cooking time does not result in a moister breast meat.

When a protein such as meat and fish is heated, its cells contract, squeezing moisture out.  As the meat cooks, it's not capable of absorbing moisture.  If you cook the turkey upside down, any juices that originate above the breasts will run down over and around the breast meat.

If you choose to brine a turkey, the brine will add flavor and diminish the loss of liquid.

When you take a roasted bird out of the oven and let it rest for 30 minutes or so, the contracted muscles relax and re-absorb some of the juices that were squeezed out during the roasting.

Most important of all, if you want moist breast meat, don't overcook the bird.  Bottom line, overcooking cries out the meat.

That's how I see it.


----------



## Zagut (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you again Andy,

That's where my mind was tending and why I watch temps while roasting.

I might give the hot turkey dance a try one day out of curiosity.

Who knows. Those floor spices might add a whole new dimension to my turkey. 

And now to drift this thread further(I know that never happens here)  Since we now have an Andypants posting are we to assume you're posting sans pants? 

Or are they just wearing your hand me downs.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2014)

Zagut said:


> ...And now to drift this thread further(I know that never happens here)  Since we now have an Andypants posting are we to assume you're posting sans pants?
> 
> Or are they just wearing your hand me downs.



You've got it wrong.  Andypants because he's out of breath.  I'm just better conditioned so I can breathe normally.


----------



## Zagut (Dec 1, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> You've got it wrong. Andypants because he's out of breath. I'm just better conditioned so I can breathe normally.


 
Something new every day.


----------

